# Soldmat?



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone used these? Are they any good? 

http://www.menards.com/main/store/2...tlan010_PL/Prod_Tech_Spec/ASP-SolderRings.pdf


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I don`t sweat pipes much in the last 10 years since I started using the ProPress and what I do sweat is ussually copper DWV. So I really don`t see the need for it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

looks overcomplicated and the same thing can be accomplished with a ball of solder on top the fitting.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Why do you think you need it?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What will they think of next...

IMPO ... It a stupid idea ... More directed to the DIY market


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> What will they think of next...
> 
> IMPO ... It a stupid idea ... More directed to the DIY market


What he said^^^


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I just came across it on ASP/pace website. They have a lot of neat/useful specialty plumbing tools and products. I've never Herd of the stuff. Just thought I'd ask


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been soldering copper for nearly (19) years, I can't see the need for a plumber to use those things. 

Like already posted, more gizmos aimed at the week-end warrior class.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's scary it says it's safe for gas 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's scary it says it's safe for gas
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Well you are not suppose to solder with the pressure on


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Well you are not suppose to solder with the pressure on


You aren't supposed to solder gas at all. Either flair or threaded or brazed here


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> You aren't supposed to solder gas at all. Either flair or threaded or brazed here


Really ... Lol 

Same code as here


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

l.a.z.y.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> You aren't supposed to solder gas at all. Either *flare* or *threaded* or *brazed* here


 






I'll add 'flanged' and 'welded' to the list per our code.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Home Cheapo used to have fittings with the solder already in them. This must be for the DIY crowd.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Home Cheapo used to have fittings with the solder already in them. This must be for the DIY crowd.


 I remembered seeing them at HD.. the 'expert' plumbing saleperson said its been used in all over Europe now... that was 12/15 years ago...


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I remembered seeing them at HD.. the 'expert' plumbing saleperson said its been used in all over Europe now... that was 12/15 years ago...


Longer than that, we know them as yorkshire fittings.
They are for handy hacks that can't solder a neat joint to save their lives.
They should not be used, EVER.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I remembered seeing them at HD.. the 'expert' plumbing saleperson said its been used in all over Europe now... that was 12/15 years ago...


Well if they are using them in Europe then every yuppie, hipster home owner will be flocking to buy them along with their butane bernzomatic torch/grill lighter..:laughing: 

cant wait for HD to offer a Ryobi propress


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> You aren't supposed to solder gas at all. Either flair or threaded or brazed here




10-4 on that. 

I would never use anything like that... People who use those are probably also heating the pipe with a map or propane torch:laughing:

Sad thing is it will make the company a ton of money on diy-ers who think they can do what we do.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'll add 'flanged' and 'welded' to the list per our code.


Those are A-OK here too.


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> ...probably also heating the pipe with a map or propane torch:laughing:


What's wrong with soldering with Mapp gas?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Schedule40 said:


> What's wrong with soldering with Mapp gas?


 And what's wrong soldering with propane ??


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dunno, I've never tried to solder with propane, but I use my Mapp gas a lot.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Schedule40 said:


> What's wrong with soldering with Mapp gas?



Sorry bro but I see it as unprofessional. Using a real torch is not that hard. 

My opinion.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

As long as the joint looks good I don't think it really matters what kinda gas/torch setup u use

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Sorry bro but I see it as unprofessional. Using a real torch is not that hard.
> 
> My opinion.


For guys in service and working in small crawl spaces, map is the only way to roll .:yes:


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> For guys in service and working in small crawl spaces, map is the only way to roll .:yes:


This^


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I would use a Bic Lighter if it would melt the solder ... 

The lighter the tools I bring in the better ... Because I also have to carry it out


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> For guys in service and working in small crawl spaces, map is the only way to roll .:yes:


Crawl space.. I'll give ya that one.. Even though I still drag a mc tank in. Hell back in the day all we had was b tanks for everything. Harry homeowner will see that torch and think " I can just pick one of those flaming things from home cheapo and fix it myself next time. It sure did look easy"


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I always roll with the B tank


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I retired my tanks when I got my turbo torch with super fine nozzle and imho it works perfect and does a perfect job.
If mr handy home owner wants to have a bash at it then he should and he will soon be on the phone for either a plumber or 911 for the fire service


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

They would have come in handy last Saturday. A female adapter about 3" behind a block wall with face tile split. We opened up the wall just a little bit and pulled the old fitting off and sweat the new one on. My first attempt was a leaker, the second attempt I tried to push the solder in from the inside and got solder in the threads. The third try was a charm, but those would have been handy.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I was working with a fitter who was burned bad by the mapp canister. They were making a repair in a room under a stairwell at an office building. Some solder had dripped in the torch tip, when he tapped it with his striker the weld broke. The pressurized gas started to spray out and was ignited by the flame he had going. He was burned pretty bad, had to be flown to University of Michigan burn center. Most of the damage was arms and back of hands, he has some horror stories about what they had to do before the skin graphs. Stay safe people.


----------

